# Condo Recommendations Please



## goldenexplosion (Jul 30, 2012)

Hello,
We will be relocating to Singapore with 1 child (3yo).
We previously stayed in the Somerset (Clarke Quay) for almost 6 months.
Things we didn't like about the area were that it was very noisy, cost of accommodation in that area and the apartment was too small for us (1000 sqf I think)
Things we did like about the area were the convenience, water view, closeness of MTR & shopping, swimming pool & kids play room next door.
My husband will be working at Temasek, and found having to transfer MTRs from clarke quay a bit of a pain, but would like to stay in that general area because he's used to it. He was looking at UE square, but I've heard it can be quite loud there also?
Basically our requirements are (quite picky! Lol)
- 2000sqf+ (preferably 3 bedroom)
- high floor with balcony
- either in Clarke quay area or somewhere with easy MTR access to Temasek
- pool, good gym & playground
- and finally looking to keep rent at or under 7000
Any help/advise would be great!!!
TIA


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

Tanjung Rhu is very near too, just across the river, and for sure more quite than CQ.

However, i think east shore would be a good choice for a family, since it's at the vicinity of East coast park. Well, maybe a bit of noise from changi airport


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Where?


----------



## neeraj_singapore (Sep 1, 2013)

I have my unit available from 15-Sept. Below are details:

- 3 bed + 3 bath
- 1238 Sq ft
- fully furnished
- Rent $3500
- Wonderful view, quiet unit
- No agents, not commission
- Very large pool, bowling, tennis, gym, Sauna etc
- 15 mins walk from MRT, Regular Shuttle as well
- Resort Style Condo
- east side. Savannah condopark. Blk 31, Simei Rise, 528779


----------



## 61000193 (Sep 8, 2013)

the east side should be good and cost worthy =)


----------

